#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Künstliches Kniegelenk- starke Schmerzen >

## linchen

Meine Oma hat seit mehr als 11 Jahren Probleme mit ihren Knien. Sie bekam vor 11 Jahren in ein Bein ein künstliches Kniegelenk eingesetzt und vor 8 Jahren in das andere, dieses wurde vor 5 Jahren wieder erneuert. 
Richtig geholfen, bzw. funktioniert haben sie nie. Beugen kann sie keines mehr als vllt. 10-20°. Dazu hat sie sehr starke Schmerzen. Wir wissen nicht mehr was wir machen sollen. Alle Ärzte bescheinigen ihr das die Gelenke richtig sitzen. Keiner hat eine richtige Lösung. Wir (aus Niederlausitz) sind schon bis Sommerfeld gefahren.
Wir baruchen dringend hilfe kann uuns jemand Tipps geben, den ein richtiges Leben ist das auch nicht mehr. 
(Dazu kommt noch das sie vor ca. 1,5 Jahren an einem Offenem Bein erkrannt war. Der einzigte Tipp eines Arztes war die Lymphen untersuchen zu lassen- in Berlin 120 km entfernt) 
Bitte jede Antwort kann helfen :/ 
Danke im Vorraus

----------

